# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Kết nối CSDL từ WinXP đến Win7 bị lổi

## thanghekhoc212

mình có chương trình viết bằng c# kết nối bằng csdl sql server 2005. mình cài csdl trên cả 2 hdh winxp và win7. chạy máy đơn thì 2 máy điều tốt. khi mình kết nối csdl (qua mạng) từ win7 đến winxp (csdl trên hdh winxp) thì kết nối tốt,nhưng ngược lại mình kết nối csdl từ máy có hdh winxp tới hdh win7 (csdl trên hdh win7) thì nó báo lỗi không thể kết nối được.
img693.imageshack.us/i/loikncsdl.png/
mình không hiểu bị gì nửa mong các bạn giúp dùm mình. cảm ơn các bạn nhiều!

----------


## mantrangchu

sao không thấy pro nào giúp đở hết vậy?

----------


## tungover

bạn post chuỗi kết nối từ winxp đến win7 lên đi. mà trên win7 bạn cài sql server express hay phiên bản nào

----------


## ngtuananh1122

> bạn post chuỗi kết nối từ winxp đến win7 lên đi. mà trên win7 bạn cài sql server express hay phiên bản nào


mình cài sql server 2005.
câu lệnh kết nối như thế này: 
a.connectionstring = "persist security info=false;user id=sa;password=pass;initial catalog=quanlycongty;server=server";

các hdh khác điều kết nối bình thường. chỉ sợ win7 nó chặn không cho kết nối mà không biết cách khắc phục!
mong các bạn giúp mình!

----------


## mallboro

hic, mình cũng giống bạn mới post cái bài "cho hỏi về kết nối sql server..." nhưng mình có điểm khác mình làm trên máy cá nhân. ở win xp mình kết nối bình thường nhưng qua cái thằng win 7 này nó ko cho kết nối mất dạy vậy đó chứ, nói thêm mình cài cái thằng sql server 2000 personnal, đã star thằng service manager. hic chán quá thích chơi thằng win 7 nhưng điệu này chắc phải " quay về mái nhà xưa thôi "

----------


## vanthangicom

sao không thấy pro nào giúp hết vậy? thật buồn quá đi!

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

ai bảo win 7 ko cho kết nối mình vẫn làm đc thường xuyên đấy thôi hehe

----------

